

Batsh – A language that compiles to Bash and Windows Batch - areski
https://github.com/BYVoid/Batsh

======
jack-r-abbit
This was posted a few months ago but it was pointing to the domain
([http://batsh.org/](http://batsh.org/)) not the github page.

A lengthy discussion took place:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8254532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8254532)

